# 8 week old puppy.



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Just got my 8 week old Chiweenie puppy home and Im really struggling to remember what my other dogs were like at this age! Its been 3 and ahalf years since Ive had a pup around and speaking to other owners their pups are way more playful and energetic then Alfie (although they are also more energetic/bigger breeds too).
So is anybody at that stage with puppies at the moment and can they remind me what toy breed furbabys are supposed to be like. (Alfie is all about the snuggling, cuddling, huggles and smooches! He plays for maybe 15 minutes a day and cant be bothered with the other dogs.....I think coz they arent people!LOL)


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Can you post video? An 8 week old pup needs to be fed frequently about every 3-4 hours. Pups also sleep alot, but when they're not sleeping there usually running around playing.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby! 

Well, I don't have a baby (puppy) now, but when we got Angel it had been about 20 years since we had a puppy! Boy, did my memory deceive me! hahahaha.

Anyway, Angel is now 2 years old. He was 9 weeks old when we got him. He would run around like crazy and then sleep!! He did sleep a lot. Then he went through the stage when he didn't sleep! Now, he is lay back. He will try to get me to play with him (while we are at work) and if play is initiated, he loves it! We also have a golden, but she only likes to play outside. She'll play with him a little inside, but she mostly likes to chase him.

Sounds like you have quite a "love!" We need to see some pictures!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> . Pups also sleep alot, but when they're not sleeping there usually running around playing.


well, when he's not sleeping he's usually just sat on my lap destroying a pizzlestick! He really doesnt do much running aorund at all due to the fact he wants to be right with you all the time.
Mind you, I did pick the most placid puppy of the litter and I think he is just going to be a cuddlebug.....come to think of it I do vaguely remember moaning about how quiet the others were at this age then being confronted with a mini tornado a few weeks later!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

At 8 weeks, Chis are pretty mellow. Wait until 3-4 months. Then they lose their minds lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> At 8 weeks, Chis are pretty mellow. Wait until 3-4 months. Then they lose their minds lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Yep! Odie was a little scared of us at first and took awhile to come out of her shell but then all hell broke loose.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I would say he is afraid of the other dogs and not settled in yet, he misses his siblings. I know when we brought Ike home, at 7 weeks, he played hard while awake but slept a lot. He was very slow to get to know my pug and terrier, took about a week for him to go up to them. Besides that he slept, peed and pooped, I had to hand feed him to make sure he ate enough.


----------



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

My Jazz is like that right now at 10 weeks old. She only wants to cuddle and give kisses and be with me and only plays for maybe an hour throughout the day.


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

May be he feels fear from anything. Is he mostly living alone or with other dogs? Try to give more time to your pup for their better mental progress otherwise may be you will not get him as you want.


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Edie at 8 weeks had a very small comfort zone. She wouldn't leave an area about ten feet from her crate. Everything scared her. I was getting really worried that I'd adopted some kind of over-anxious dog and was somehow doing everything wrong for her. Turned out it was just because she was so young, and her brain was developing so fast she got overloaded with information very easily.  

A few weeks later, and she's totally bouncy, inquisitive and bonded to us. I think the best thing - what I ought to have done - is to let them deal with everything a little at a time, and not worry. A pup at eight weeks isn't like a pup at 14 weeks, and I imagine a pup at 14 weeks isn't much like one at eight months, and so on.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma was almost 10 weeks when we brought her home and she was very mellow. She could play hard for 15 minutes, then she would pass out for hours at a time. She just wanted to sleep and cuddle most the time. She's 9.5 months now and a little ball of energy, but she still always wants to cuddle and receive tummy rubs when we're not playing.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

phew! He's just had a mad play session this morning involving many toys and chasing Heidi around the house! Thats more like I was expecting..LOL
I have to say though whilst he was quite placid before he has never shown any fear or nerves around the other dogs....he will happily mingle and isnt upset if they tell him off.Its just nice to see him play with Heidi....she's been asking him to play since he first got in the house!
I wonder if the food could make a difference? He was on Pedigree puppy tinned and I swapped him over to Lilys Kitchen puppy food 4 times a day. (he certainly smells better now anyways!)


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds to definitely be the food!! Sounds like a good food with good ingrediants & he's getting the protein he needs to have the energy to be a pup. It could also be him becoming more comfortable with his new home. So glad you got him off the crappy Pedigree!! I wish I could ban all the yucky foods that harm our pets!! Maybe by everyone switching to these better foods, these terrible companies will go out of business or jump on the bandwagon & start making better food!! Keep up the good work. Good quality food not only improves the energy level, but they way they smell too.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Willow sounds like your puppy. She doesn't play a whole lot, she does a lot of sleeping, a lot of snuggling and a lot of chewing. She plays a bit with me or Mylo but it's not over the top energetic play and then she'll have a mad 10 minutes where she'll do zoomies. Mylo was boisterous and playful from 8 weeks onwards. He needed wearing out several times a day or he wouldn't sleep or behave well. He had a lot of energy at 8 weeks and then at 3 months he stopped sleeping as much so he had energy for more of the day. Now he's at 7 months he's calmed down a little but still has way more energy than willow. We got Willow at 8 weeks and she's now 15 weeks. Her energy level has stayed the same but she does sleep slightly less.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> At 8 weeks, Chis are pretty mellow. Wait until 3-4 months. Then they lose their minds lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I experienced that with our very first puppy, she was a Cocker Spaniel. At 8 weeks she wanted to just lay on me and cuddle and I ate it up! Seriously, cuddle while you can!
She did too, at about 4 months she went completely crazy, lol


----------

